# My 12yo daughter's new track 'iron'.



## mickle (5 Jun 2014)

48 spokes! 12lbs!! (sans pedals). She asked for a 'fixie' but I've no idea what a 'fixie' is. 

So I got her a track bike instead. She bloody loves it. The bikey boys were all over it today at school. It needs some sorting before she hits the York Velodrome though


----------



## fossyant (5 Jun 2014)

Pics... dem da rulz


----------



## TissoT (5 Jun 2014)

Pictures ?


----------



## Sods_Laur (5 Jun 2014)

I wish you were my dad! I never got anything that cool from mine  

Nice looking bike, no wonder she is the envy of everyone at school.


----------



## John the Canuck (5 Jun 2014)

you are in a heap of trouble

she is 12

when she is 18 and wants a car - what you gonna buy..?

a Ferrari to maintain the standards you have set..................hahahahahahahahahahahahahaah


----------



## winjim (5 Jun 2014)

York has a velodrome?


----------



## mickle (5 Jun 2014)

winjim said:


> York has a velodrome?



It will have by the end of this month apparently. We go up and check on its progress every couple of weeks. The girls are getting v excited.


----------



## Razzle (5 Jun 2014)

It's coming on real well. It's on track for being completed on schedule.


----------



## PaddyMcc (5 Jun 2014)

That bike looks so cool, I am jealous


----------



## winjim (6 Jun 2014)

mickle said:


> It will have by the end of this month apparently. We go up and check on its progress every couple of weeks. The girls are getting v excited.


Cool. Nice bike, too.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Jun 2014)

****ing cool bike.

Love the pedal skip behind it too.


----------



## ayceejay (7 Jun 2014)

Nice picture. You found it in in that junk yard in that condition? Cool.


----------



## ScotiaLass (8 Jun 2014)

Cracking bike, no wonder she's made up! What a great daddy you are


----------



## mickle (16 Jun 2014)

Bad news. Her friend took it for a ride and ran it into a wall. The frame is beyond repair. She not a happy bunny. 

Her brother and I managed to cobble together an old Nigel Dean road bike into a passable fixie - nice enough, but a track bike it is not. :-(


----------



## Sods_Laur (16 Jun 2014)




----------



## AndyRM (16 Jun 2014)

mickle said:


> Bad news. Her friend took it for a ride and ran it into a wall. The frame is beyond repair. She not a happy bunny.
> 
> Her brother and I managed to cobble together an old Nigel Dean road bike into a passable fixie - nice enough, but a track bike it is not. :-(



Ex friend, surely?


----------



## mickle (21 Jun 2014)

Result! We've managed to. Line up a Koga in Dutch National Track Team colours with great pedigree - it was ridden to victory in the National Junior track championships. Pics to follow.


----------



## cyberknight (21 Jun 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Ex friend, surely?


Her parents will be when you send them the bill ........................


----------



## mickle (24 Jun 2014)

Unfinished track bike ... 







Unfinished track ...


----------



## young Ed (24 Jun 2014)

shame about the first monster but this one looks just as good if not better and a little scarier i admit! the first now crashed bike looks welded? what frame material as carbon would be obvious at that weight! how much does the new beast weigh?
Cheers Ed


----------

